# Which one of you guys here did this??



## CFLJOHN512 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hahaha!!   Love it!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 19, 2020)

A mans gotta eat. And points for ingenuity.
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 19, 2020)

Cool very innovated. You have to do what you have to do.

Warren


----------



## Chasdev (Oct 19, 2020)

Not a joke to me, just a great idea!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 19, 2020)

Bet that's real nice when it's 7*F outside and snowing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 19, 2020)

don't drop any food off that grill...be hard to make the 5 second rule work!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

Probably the same family that did this: 







Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 19, 2020)

This proves necessity is the Mother of Invention, lol.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2020)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Hahaha!!   Love it!!!



Ha!!  We don't need no stinking balcony.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Probably the same family that did this:
> 
> View attachment 467339
> 
> ...



Well, you gotta give them points for ingenuity.......
Gary


----------

